# Best strong engine cleaner?



## BlackLightning (May 11, 2006)

My manifold and other metal areas in my engine bay have some very stubborn dirt that is proving extremely difficult to shift. I have tried using Gunk, but this did nothing. I've read on here that AG machine/engine cleaner is good, but haven't seen anything on how strong this stuff actually is and whether it will be suitable for my intensions. This dirt I'm talking about has been there for some time.

Any help appreciated :thumb:


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

If it is cast metal the only way to get it off would be to either wire brush the metal or remove the part and get it sandblasted


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Strongest stuff I know of is petrol.
If it won't come off with petrol a brush and a rag, it's not coming off. Have to be careful with plastics though


----------



## st24gazza (Jan 4, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> Strongest stuff I know of is petrol.
> If it won't come off with petrol a brush and a rag, it's not coming off. Have to be careful with plastics though


and dont have a ciggie when doin it either lol


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

If its oil based much then paint brush cleaner - no contest


----------



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

Speak to Alex @ Elite Car Care he has a new citrus based degreaser excellent for engines.


----------



## shakey_hand_man (Jun 1, 2007)

Loctite 7070 is an industrial degreaser, I used this to clean my sump and it cuts through grease and oil very well and has a citrus smell. RS sell this. 

But simply the best chemical I have ever used is Clock cleaner if you can get hold of it, It comes in 2-parts one goes on with a brush and then the other part is to clean this off. Its designed for cleaning antique clock parts (gears, etc), bare in mind this can quite easily remove paint.

-Andy


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Not used this myself but it is quite good so they say


----------



## iansoutham (Aug 4, 2006)

What I normally use on my engine stuff is a product called "Triple" from Autosmart.

It is basically a VERY HD workshop floor degreaser which should be diluted approx. 40:1 - 400:1 depending on application.

I spray this on using an airline-based sprayer and leave it for about 4-5 minutes. I then go back to it using a pressure-washer with the driveway cleaner extension attached (swirly one that makes a buzzing noise). Shifts everything, even stubborn dirt on engine mounts and the inlet manifold, which is notoriously hard to clean on my TwinCam engine.


----------



## stevo_b (Jun 26, 2007)

i used a kind of scotchbrite pad (non abraisive) and autosol, it takes a while but results are pretty good


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Give Raceglaze Alubright Deoxidiser a try. :thumb:

www.raceglaze.co.uk

Dave


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi mate take a look at my impreza wrx engine detail ( by dirk) used virosol only took 1 and a half hours did not use a power washer, rinsed with bucket and sponge it is good stuff ,hope this helps you ,best regards Dirk


----------

